# Mt. Snow - Sun. 4/3/16



## Rambo (Apr 3, 2016)

Cornhead and I skied Mt. Snow on Sun. 4/3/16. We left Binghamton NY, at 4am and got to Mt. Snow at about 8:30am. It's about 204 miles for us to get there. It was cold and snowing during the trip out. Worst roads with snow cover were on the Northway - I87 at Albany and thru Troy NY. About 3-4" of fresh snow at Mt. Snow. Lift tickets were $55. Coverage on the open trails was good, with some icy areas here and there. It was very windy and cold. 2 lifts running, the Bluebird Bubble Quad High Speed Detachable and the Carpathian Detachable Quad. The North Face was closed. The Bubble lift was nice as the bubble shielded us from the high winds. The chairs are heavy 1,400 lbs. each and the bubble shield is areodynamically shaped. So the bubble chairs did not blow around much. But at 2:40pm they put the Bluebird Bubble express on windhold. Good day of skiing, but we were hoping they got more snow.

Some pics:

Driving in about 8:30am the road was blocked by a West Dover Fire Truck and the Fireman said a speeding pickup truck slid off the road and into the lake in front of the Snow Lake Lodge. Here is a pic of the truck being winched out by a Roll Back Truck:


----------



## jrd100 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice storm chasing, great report.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 3, 2016)

We were up there on Saturday.  North Face only had the one trail open then and it was fading quickly. Thought about staying for Sunday but the prediction of 1 to 3 inches wasn't enough to outweigh the forecasted cold/windy conditions.  Brewfest gave them a reason to keep things open on Saturday.  Didn't see them working too hard for Sunday.  Not that I can blame them.  They did a great job with what they were dealt this year.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2016)

It was much better today than yesterday!! That snow that fell overnight really bonded to the bulletproof base ice layer that was quite prevalent on Saturday!!

Me and the rest of my family skied from about 10:30 until noon. Our pick was Inferno over at Carinthia - you had to hike a bit to get to the top of it from the top of Gulch, it it was soft, cream cheese snow once you got to it! 

The bubble is GREAT on windy days like today (or in the rain like was present yesterday) as their shear mass handles most wind speeds under about 50mph out of most wind directions!!

It was a challenging, but fun '15-'16 season at Mount Snow!

The 1 cat width, cream cheese soft entry into the fun turns of Inferno below


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2016)

didn't realize today was last day (not that i was planning another visit).


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2016)

As  MommaBear said, and I fully agree, if Brewfest hadn't been on Saturday, which BTW per one of the marketing guys I was talking to near the end of it had much bigger attendance than they were thinking earlier in the week :beer: , they probably would of been done Easter Sunday!!

The effort to stretch it 1 more week was appreciated!! As was the hugs my family got from the GM today in the main base lodge after we had taken our boots off for the last time of the season - gonna miss our fellow ski addicted friends for the next 7+ months :-(


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 3, 2016)

drjeff said:


> It was much better today than yesterday!!



Of course it was.  Pretty much the story of this season for me!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2016)

"Better" being a relative term of course!! Saturday being a day that rivaled about as worse a day as I skied all year!!! 

Plus, when me and my son went out about 10:30 on Saturday coincided with when the late morning more rain than snow squall rolled in!!!

Thank God for brewfest (and the crazy weather swings that had too!!) to salvage Saturday!!


----------



## laxski (Apr 4, 2016)

I skied 8:15 - 10:30 Saturday and though it was alright. Free fall on the North Face was slick but Main face and Carinthia trails were Ok considering the heavy rain on Friday. Next year will be much better as La Niña will bring early and more consistent cold and snow!!


----------



## catskillman (Apr 4, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> didn't realize today was last day (not that i was planning another visit).


WOW - iF you had a blue helmet, you would be BlueBoy at Hunter!!  He wears his Blue hood over his blue helmet just like your photo. 

If you ever ski at Hunter, you may want to switch up your outfit, he is a marked man.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 4, 2016)

OK day at Mt Snow. First time there, and first time on a bubble chair, it sure was nice to be out of the wind. All the comfort of a gondola, none of the skis off, skis on hassle. I also liked that nothing can fall through the back of the seat. I thought the $55 was a little exorbitant considering what was open, but wtf beat sitting home. Nice to finally get some use out of my snow tires. It was pretty slick in Troy. Cars were sliding sideways trying to start up at traffic lights. No problem for me, AWD with Blizzaks, but I did worry about someone sliding into me.


----------



## benski (Apr 4, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> OK day at Mt Snow. First time there, and first time on a bubble chair, it sure was nice to be out of the wind. All the comfort of a gondola, none of the skis off, skis on hassle. I also liked that nothing can fall through the back of the seat. I thought the $55 was a little exorbitant considering what was open, but wtf beat sitting home. Nice to finally get some use out of my snow tires. It was pretty slick in Troy. Cars were sliding sideways trying to start up at traffic lights. No problem for me, AWD with Blizzaks, but I did worry about someone sliding into me.



The seats are a little annoying if you sit on you poles but other than that it is the most comfortable lift i have ever sat on though still not going to wait in a longer line to sit in it unless it is like 10 degrees.


----------

